# briggs and stratton won't restart



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

I have a 16.5 hp briggs and stratton, if i put gas directly into carb it will start and runs fine, but if i shut it off and let it sit it won';t restart it will just crank, then if i put more gas directly in to carb it starts no problem. any help is appreciated. thanks Jim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Jim,
Possibly a partially-plugged fuel filter? It gives you a hard time getting enough fuel to start, but once started, pulls enough to continue running. 
Also, does your engine have a fuel pump? It may not be working.


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

I did disconnect the gas line and cranked it seems like gas is pumping, I'll change the filter and see if that helps. Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Jim:

Is the choke working?.


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

FredM said:


> G'day Jim:
> 
> Is the choke working?.


Pretty sure but will double check, thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Jim:
Does your carby have a fuel shutoff solenoid on the bottom of the bowl?, if so, this may have failed and with the needle not opening, this wont allow fuel to flow through the jets.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> Jim:
> Does your carby have a fuel shutoff solenoid on the bottom of the bowl?, if so, this may have failed and with the needle not opening, this wont allow fuel to flow through the jets.


Yep.... You gotta love that $45 piece of engineering crap. Technically it's an anti-backfire solenoid, not a fuel shutoff valve. Old farts like us are a dying breed Fred.... Remember when we kinda of got a buzz out of hearing a big twin Norton, or BSA, backfire and scare the crap out of the women and children. Rev the throttle up to about 1/2 and shut the key off quickly. As the engine started to wind down, flip the key back on suddenly. KA-BOOM..... Sounded like a 12GA going off and people were diving for cover. ..... I miss "Bike Night" at the local Pub.

On screw that stupid "Sissy Solenoid" and clip the plunger end off with a pair dikes. Then don't be a knucklehead and shut your engine without returning to idle. Once again, prime example of the stupid government bureaucrats trying to save us from ourselves


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeh Bob!!, cannot forget those days, my mate had a Ford V8 Falcon (Aussie Model) and this had a hole in one of the mufflers, we would go for a cruise at night and he would floor the accelerator and turn off the ignition when we saw some people walking along the road and turn the ignition back on as he got beside them, same result as you got from the bike, mine was to speed up on my BSA 500 single and hold throttle open and retard the advance lever and close throttle, the bangs weren't as loud, but I could get a series of bangs for my effort, I just miss riding bikes full stop.


----------

